# How to make links & photos from Pet Harbor



## Strana1

I recently learned how to make a link for a Pet Harbor dog. Here are the instructions on how to do that and get the photo. If these instructions are as clear as mud, I'm sorry let me know and I will try to clarify them.









To make a link
First go to the Pet Harbor dog's page.

Then Right click anywhere except for the picture to get the options box and click on properties










then highlight the address. The address is longer than 2 lines so make sure you scroll down to highlight it all.










Then right click the highlighted area and copy the address and then you can paste it into your post.












To get the photo:

It can be a little cumbersome but once you do it a couple times it is easy.

First look at your keyboard in the upper right hand corner and find the PRINT SCREEN key abbreviated PrtSc on some.

If it is a key with only print screen on it you only need to push that, otherwise use the shift key if it is on top of another command or the function key (Fn) if it is the same color as you FN key.


This key will take a picture of your screen and put it on your clipboard so you can paste it elsewhere.

Go to the dog's Pet Harbor page and hit PRINT SCREEN. Then open an application like Paint and paste it into a new file.

Using the select button in paint, highlight the photo.
I exagerated the size so you can see it.











then click the edit menu and click cut










Then open a new file ( you don't need to save the origional the photo you cut is on your clipboard)

and Paste and save. Once it is saved you can uploaded it to photobucket or whatever program you use for petfinder photos


----------



## Myamom

*Re: How to make links & photos from Pet Harbor*

Thank you Strana


----------



## Strana1

*Re: How to make links & photos from Pet Harbor*








Can we make this a stickie?


----------

